# Ciudad Condal



## kiiara

Necesito traducir Ciudad Condal al italiano. Ha sido introducido en el texto para no repetir tanto la palabra Barcelona. Creeis que se pueda transferir al italiano como "Città Condale"?. De todas formas aquí va la  frase: 


"De un total de 545 hoteles valorados en la Ciudad Condal, el H1898 consigue la segunda posición, seguido del Hotel Jazz (9ª), Hotel Europark (11ª), Soho (12ª), U232, (13ª) y Barcelona Universal (14ª). "

Gracias, 

Chiara


----------



## ursu-lab

Potresti mettere "capitale catalana". 
"Città condale" in italiano *non *significa assolutamente nulla (cioè, "condale" *non *è italiano) ed è impossibile che un italiano l'associ a Barcellona (a meno che non conosca il castigliano o il catalano), perché quest'espressione è *inesistente *nella nostra lingua.


----------



## kiiara

si *Sì* sono d'accordo. Ma dando un'occhiata in internet, qualcuno ha osato con questo trasferimento e mi aveva messo la pulce nell'orecchio. 

Grazie per il suggerimento, 

Chiara


----------



## ursu-lab

kiiara said:


> si sono d'accordo. Ma dando un occhiata in internet. qualcuno ha osato con questo trasferimento e mi aveva messo la pulce nell'orecchio.
> 
> Grazie per il suggerimento,
> 
> Chiara


Probabilmente si tratta di traduzioni fatte col traduttore automatico o da gente che in realtà non sa l'italiano. È meglio non fidarsi mai troppo di google...


----------



## 0scar

En todo caso debería ser _Città Conteale_.


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> En todo caso debería ser _Città Conteale_.


 Infatti, basta un semplice e correttissimo aggettivo. Era solo scritto male. Mai dire mai.


----------



## ursu-lab

In Italia ci sono (state) moltissime città ducali, con un capoluogo centrale ben definito che fungeva da capitale. In italiano "città conteali" a quanto mi risulta, non ce ne sono state, anche perché in genere la contea si riferiva al territorio circostante: alla campagna e NON alla città, figuriamoci una metropoli moderna come Barcellona.L'aggettivo conteale (in italiano) abbinato a una metropoli sembra piuttosto una contraddizione."Condal" si riferisce soltanto a un titolo nobiliare, ben poco o quasi niente a che vedere con le contee inglesi e la suddivisione amministrativa e politica del loro territorio, come l'aggettivo "conteale" in italiano.Si potrebbe sostituire "città" con " capitale", nel senso di centro più importante, ma a quel punto tanto vale usare "capitale catalana", che è in assoluto l'espressione più comprensibile e nota ai turisti stranieri.


----------



## 0scar

Condado (Condado de Barcelona)=contea (Contea di Barcellona, Contea di Sicilia)
condeal=conteale (relativo a una contea)


----------



## ursu-lab

Visto che ami tanto google da cercare la Contea di Sicilia (uno stato dell'XI sec. durato poco più di 50 anni, e non una città...), cerca le occorrenze in lingua italiana dell'espressione "città conteale". 
Ti ritroverai con un record assoluto negativo: zero carbonella, come dicono a Roma. 
Ergo, quest'espressione "città+conteale" è inesistente in lingua italiana e, soprattutto, incomprensibile al potenziale cliente dell'Hotel Jazz (splendido hotel, a proposito, te lo consiglio).
Un'altra possibilità sarebbe quella di lasciarla in originale, con le iniziali rigorosamente in maiuscolo, come si scrive in castigliano e in catalano. 
I miei saluti dalla capitale catalana, la Ciutat Comtal


----------



## Geviert

Sono d'accordo con la precisazione storica, magari opportuna nel contesto di una tesina sul tema. Nell'ambito della frase in oggetto (hoteles) sarei orientato alla semplice correttezza formale (per turisti poi). In questo senso sarebbe cosa buona e giusta considerare attentamente l'ultima osservazione di Oscar.


----------



## Massimo_m

ursu-lab said:


> In Italia ci sono (state) moltissime città ducali, con un capoluogo centrale ben definito che fungeva da capitale. In italiano "città conteali" a quanto mi risulta, non ce ne sono state, anche perché in genere la contea si riferiva al territorio circostante: alla campagna e NON alla città, figuriamoci una metropoli moderna come Barcellona.L'aggettivo conteale (in italiano) abbinato a una metropoli sembra piuttosto una contraddizione."Condal" si riferisce soltanto a un titolo nobiliare, ben poco o quasi niente a che vedere con le contee inglesi e la suddivisione amministrativa e politica del loro territorio, come l'aggettivo "conteale" in italiano.Si potrebbe sostituire "città" con " capitale", nel senso di centro più importante, ma a quel punto tanto vale usare "capitale catalana", che è in assoluto l'espressione più comprensibile e nota ai turisti stranieri.



 Sono perfettamente d'accordo. 
Semmai, se ci si rivolge a turisti, potrebbe essere utile aggiungere alla guida una breve postilla in cui s'informa che Barcellona è chiamata anche Ciudad Condal in spagnolo o Ciutat Comtal in catalano, superando così tutti i problemi di comprensione.
Per i non italianofoni ribadisco anch'io che, nella lingua italiana, "citta contale" o "città conteale" sono espressioni che non esistono, non si sono mai sentite dire e non sarebbero comprese da nessuno (gli italianofoni lo sanno già, non hanno bisogno dell'informazione).
Ciao


----------



## Larroja

Massimo_m said:


> Per i non italianofoni ribadisco anch'io che, nella lingua italiana, "citta contale" o "città conteale" sono espressioni che non esistono, non si sono mai sentite dire e non sarebbero comprese da nessuno (gli italianofoni lo sanno già, non hanno bisogno dell'informazione).



Sottoscrivo!


----------



## 0scar

¿Sirve la Contea de Lecce, que duro 400 años, para ilustrar lo obvio,  que también en Italia hubo una época feudal con condados y condes, y que además el adjetivo para referirse a los condes y a los condados es_ conteale_, aunque se use poco, pero es el único que hay, salvo que alguien conozca otro mejor?

Decir que c_onteale _no existe es decir que en italiano no existe un adjetivo para referirse a los condes y condados. Absurdo.
Decir que en Italia no hubo condados es lo mismo que decir que no hubo condes. Absurdo.
Y si hubo condes, y obviamente condados, ¿cual es el adjetivo para referirse a ello si _conteale _no existe?
Traducir una frase del tipo "Barcelona, también llamada Ciudad Condal por haber sido la capital del antiguo Condado de Barcelona" no se podría  porque "no se puede" decir _Città Conteale_, porque en italiano_ conteale "_no existe", y además no hay otro. Absurdo


----------



## ursu-lab

Oscar, ¿has leído y entendido los mensajes anteriores en italiano? Los italianos no usamos la locución "città conteale", nombre + adjetivo. ¿Ahora lo pillas? Hay cosas que parecen incomprensibles a los hablantes de un idioma con referencia a otro y viceversa. Es lo bueno de tener lenguas, historia, culturas y hábitos ( mentales, también) diferentes en el mundo. No hay que buscar las cosquillas (o hacer la puñeta, también) cada vez que "algo" no encaja perfectamente con unos criterios de otros paises. Si quieres decir a un italiano que has visitado "la città conteale in Spagna", eres libre de hacerlo, pero no te va a entender ni Dios. Tú mismo.


----------



## elitaliano

Volendo proprio tradurre, ci sarebbe "città *comitale*".
Senz'altro è in perfetto in italiano.
Che  poi venga pure capito o meno, è altra questione.


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> ¿Sirve la Contea de Lecce, que duro 400 años, para ilustrar lo obvio, que también en Italia hubo una época feudal con condados y condes, y que además el adjetivo para referirse a los condes y a los condados es conteale, aunque se use poco, pero es el único que hay, salvo que alguien conozca otro mejor?
> 
> Decir que conteale no existe es decir que en italiano no existe un adjetivo para referirse a los condes y condados. Absurdo.
> Decir que en Italia no hubo condados es lo mismo que decir que no hubo condes. Absurdo.
> Y si hubo condes, y obviamente condados, ¿cual es el adjetivo para referirse a ello si conteale no existe?
> Traducir una frase del tipo "Barcelona, también llamada Ciudad Condal por haber sido la capital del antiguo Condado de Barcelona" no se podría porque "no se puede" decir Città Conteale, porque en italiano conteale "no existe", y además no hay otro. Absurdo



Provo a spiegartelo con parole semplici.
Primo. In Italia, come in tutta l'Europa occidentale, sono esistite le contee, che sono una particolare articolazione territoriale tipica del feudalesimo. Se hai immaginato che qualcuno lo volesse negare, significa che non hai capito nulla di quanto si è detto.
Secondo. Poiché esisteva quella particolare istituzione che è la contea, anche in Italia, come tutti sanno, esistono anche i conti. Se hai immaginato che qualcuno lo volesse negare, ancora una volta significa che non hai capito nulla di quanto si è detto. 
Terzo, e decisivo. Il fatto che esistessero i conti e le contee non significa che la città ove risiedeva il conte si chiamasse conteale. 
Lo ripeto: nella lingua italiana l’espressione “citta conteale” non esiste, non è mai stata usata e quindi nessuno la capirebbe. Per quanto possa sembrarti assurdo (chissà poi perché) questo è un fatto oggettivo, sperimentabile empiricamente, non è materia di speculazione logica. E il fatto che esiste - con uso rarissimo, peraltro - l'aggettivo "conteale" non significa che esso sia utilizzato per indicare la città di residenza del conte. 
Il tuo elenco di affermazioni apodittiche dimostra (vorrebbe dimostrare) sul piano logico che la frase si sarebbe potuta concepire. Forse è vero. Non lo so e, francamente, non mi sembra interessante. 
Il punto interessante - che interessa, cioè, chi sta traducendo una guida per turisti, che è il nostro punto di partenza - è come parlano gli italiani, non come avrebbero potuto parlare in un mondo diverso da quello che esiste.

Infine. E’ vero, e in qualche modo l’avevo anche già detto, che se si mettesse una postilla per spiegare agli italiani cosa significa Ciudad Condal allora - in modo un po’ maccheronico - si potrebbe pure inventare l’espressione “città conteale”, permettendo a tutti di capire egualmente. Se la mettiamo così, come vedi, siamo perfettamente d'accordo.
 Ma, come diceva molto bene Ursu-lab, se senza una particolare postilla o spiegazione ti limitassi a usare la dicitura “citta conteale”, secca, sperando che qualche italiano afferri che si sta parlando di Barcellona (e da questo è nata la discussione) allora sbaglieresti completamente.
Detto questo, tu puoi continuare a pensarla come ti pare, ché la democrazia è bella anche perché uno è libero di sbagliare, purché non danneggi gli altri. Però rimane il fatto che sbagli; e a dire il vero puoi anche danneggiare gli altri, perché se qualcuno ti desse retta traducendo all’italiano si farebbe ridere dietro e soprattutto rischierebbe di perdere il lavoro.
Punto.


----------



## Geviert

Estoy de acuerdo con Massimo en poner una breve postilla o nota explicando la correspondencia del término en cuestión, pero nada más. Ponerse a discutir sobre la precisión histórica del término me parece un ejercicio _alquanto _ocioso en el contexto hotelero en cuestión, salvo que (A) sea una guía especializada donde el lector se espera un cierto nivel. Por otro lado, creo que no se ha entendido la intención de Oscar. Como bien dice Ursu, a veces puede ser un problema de compresión cuando se lee una lengua extranjera. 

Oscar insiste sobre la legitimidad _formal _del término, razón que puede ser más que suficiente (demasiado diría) para una guía turística. Se coloque la postilla o nota de más, de acuerdo, si se desea. Que la correspondencia cittá conteale no exista en Italia o que no se haya usado, es completamente indiferente por la siguientes razones: 

1) porque el contexto de una guía turística no justifica una disquisición histórica más allá de una nota, en lo más mínimo, salvo (A),


----------



## VICTOR-M

Per me, "città della contea" o "capitale della contea" (come era in realtà).


----------



## ursu-lab

El  Condado de Barcelona y la "Padania"? Surreal y delirante, para variar....
Volviendo al tema del hilo, recuerdo que aquí discutimos de *lengua *y en este caso de una traducción a la lengua *italiana*: los italianos *nativos *-TODOS- hemos explicado hasta la saciedad que esta traducción no funciona en *nuestra *lengua. 

È un nome come un altro, come Roma "Città Capitolina", che comunque si può tradurre pure in spagnolo, ma resta il fatto che il significato di "Ciudad Capitolina" lo capirebbero solo quelli conoscono *già *Roma.

Simulazione di dialogo:
Juan: -Hola, Pepe, acabo de volver de la ciudad capitolina. 
Pepe: -¿Locualo?


----------



## Neuromante

Si un nombre no existe: No existe y punto

La traducción de "Ciudad Condal" al italiano es *BARCELONA* y ya está. Así de fácil. Es el único nombre que existe en italiano: Entonces es la única forma de decirlo en italiano. Salvo que alguien quiera ir casa por casa convenciendo suficientes millones de italianos de que, por generación espontánea, ha nacido una nueva palabra en su lengua madre y se dejen pasar suficientes años como para que pase a ser de uso común.

Un mínimo de sentido común, gente.


De nada Ursula.


----------



## Massimo_m

E infatti abbiamo già suggerito diversi modi, tutti correttissimi in italiano, per evitare di ripetere il  nome della città. 
Il più semplice è usare, per esempio, "capitale catalana"; un altro (però  meno semplice) è quello d'usare Ciudad Condal - che è espressione  comunemente usata  e comprensibile in tutta la Spagna, non solo a  Barcellona - aggiungendo però necessariamente una postilla di chiarimento che ne spieghi il significato per gli italiani. 
Quello che invece non si può fare - come dice giustamente Neuromante - è usare "citta conteale", cioè un'espressione che in italiano non esiste. Nonostante ci si voglia incaponire, non esiste. 
E usare un'espressione che non esiste e che, soprattutto, è incomprensibile, non è il modo migliore per tradurre un testo che dev'essere semplice e chiaro, come una guida turistica.

Y no digo más 

Credo che ormai ci siamo incartati sulle nostre argomentazioni, in modo tutto sommato sterile. Per quanto mi riguarda dunque non  interverrò più, non credo d'avere nulla d'aggiungere a quanto ho già detto. 
Kiiara, che ha iniziato la discussione, ha ormai tutti gli elementi per farsi un'opinione.

Per chi ne abbia voglia, buona prosecuzione


----------

